# Points "Last Minute" Deals



## edh72 (Jul 25, 2009)

We've been to a developer pitch and they showed us some of the last minute deals (<45 days / ~7500 points).  

We are now considering  purchasing 2 timeshares (NOT from a developer, of course) - a fixed week one at HH, and then a 'good deal' points one that we will probably never visit.  We won't get both of these at once, but this seems to be the best strategy for what we want to do (based on all the great info I've been researching here!)

So, a few questions on points... (I'm sure these are all quick answers once you have full access to RCI.com, but we aren't there yet  )

1.  Are the last minute deals pretty prevalent?  I don't expect to get a beach week in July this way - I am really just asking if you can usually find one if you are flexible on location (I think we would mainly use these for driving trips up and down the east coast)

2.  Would we generally be able to get a week in Orlando in early Jan with a last minute deal?

3.  Are these deal only for weeks?  Would we be able to get a long weekend trip this way (3-4 nights)


As always, thanks for all the help!!

-Ed


----------



## philsfan (Jul 25, 2009)

edh72 said:


> We've been to a developer pitch and they showed us some of the last minute deals (<45 days / ~7500 points).
> 
> We are now considering  purchasing 2 timeshares (NOT from a developer, of course) - a fixed week one at HH, and then a 'good deal' points one that we will probably never visit.  We won't get both of these at once, but this seems to be the best strategy for what we want to do (based on all the great info I've been researching here!)
> 
> ...



Last night I saw a 3 bdr unit at Waterside by Spinaker in August for 9k.  If things stay the same as they are today, I don't think you'll be disappointed if you are flexible on time and location.

I don't think January in Orlando is high demand unless you really are asking about week 52 and then all bets are off.  I am no expert in trades there but I would say it won't be a problem since most kids are not off in January.

The cheaper points rate is only for a full week but you can leave whenever you want.  For true points resorts where you would need to make a standard vs. a weeks reservation, there is never a discounted rate.  It's only when you use points to take something from the weeks pool.


----------



## catcher24 (Jul 25, 2009)

I can tell you that three years ago I used points from a time share I purchased in the Poconos (which I have never visited) to go to Shenandoah Villas at Massanutten for a week in early June for 8500 points. It was great - but did end up with me purchasing a week (resale, of course, for about 1/12th the asking price at the resort) at Massanutten - a four bedroom, four bath lockout, biannual, which I convert to 121,000 points every two years. It's a great deal if you can travel on short notice. I got into the points system for this great option. I hope to use it regularly when my wife retires next year. In searching for places on short notice, it does seem Florida is never a problem.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## edh72 (Jul 26, 2009)

Good info, thanks.

I see some of the Disney resorts and DVC showing up on RCI - do any of those ever have last minute deals like this?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 26, 2009)

*No DVC last minute has ever shown up when I've looked*



edh72 said:


> Good info, thanks.
> 
> I see some of the Disney resorts and DVC showing up on RCI - do any of those ever have last minute deals like this?



But I have seen many Gold Crown resorts in Orlando on last minute.

I have also seen several and snagged some June, July and August East Coast beach weeks on last minute exchanges (Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, Outer Banks, Tybee Island, Kiawah Island, Atlantic Beach, Carolina Beach; in 1, 2 and 3 bedroom units).  I think if you have the ability to travel last minute and have some flexibility where you want to go, there are enough last minute exchanges out there to keep you going.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 1, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> But I have seen many Gold Crown resorts in Orlando on last minute.
> 
> I have also seen several and snagged some June, July and August East Coast beach weeks on last minute exchanges (Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, Outer Banks, Tybee Island, Kiawah Island, Atlantic Beach, Carolina Beach; in 1, 2 and 3 bedroom units).  I think if you have the ability to travel last minute and have some flexibility where you want to go, there are enough last minute exchanges out there to keep you going.



REALLY?? That is great news.  Do you have to check daily to get these deals, or do you have a specific time to check (at night, midnight, 6 am etc.?)

thanks
sandy


----------



## happymum (Aug 1, 2009)

Although I have had some great last minute deals in past years, I have found the pickings to be very slim lately.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Yes, I do check daily, and specifically between 12:30 am ET and 1:00 am ET*



Sandy said:


> REALLY?? That is great news.  Do you have to check daily to get these deals, or do you have a specific time to check (at night, midnight, 6 am etc.?)
> 
> thanks
> sandy



Fortunately, for this specific thing, I am up during those hours.  So, it doesn't require a special effort on my part to check each early morning.

Although I see something somewhere almost every night to some degree, it seems that after midnight on Friday nights has the most availabilities.

I definitely think it helps to be able to check nightly without having to change your sleep habits. I wouldn't be doing this if I wasn't awake at that time (at least I hope not).   

I think others have indicated seeing these last minutes in the 6 am timeframe also.  I can't check then because I'm sleeping until 1:00 pm in the afternoon.


----------



## catcher24 (Aug 2, 2009)

happymum said:


> Although I have had some great last minute deals in past years, I have found the pickings to be very slim lately.



I have noticed the last few times I've checked that a large majority of these deals do seem to be in the Williamsburg, VA area, and then of course in Florida, which always has some available. But I only check the east coast area; don't know what you might find out west or in the midwest.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 2, 2009)

*I also check California and Rocky Mountain areas*



catcher24 said:


> I have noticed the last few times I've checked that a large majority of these deals do seem to be in the Williamsburg, VA area, and then of course in Florida, which always has some available. But I only check the east coast area; don't know what you might find out west or in the midwest.



I've only see Palm Springs and Palm Desert mostly in California.  There is the very occasional San Diego and very rare Coronodo and Lake Tahoe.

I have seen Wyoming, Idaho and Montana near the National Parks several times, as well as Banff.  I haven't checked during the summer--no interest--but during the spring, there were last minute in Sedona and Flagstaff.


----------



## happymum (Aug 2, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> I've only see Palm Springs and Palm Desert mostly in California.  There is the very occasional San Diego and very rare Coronodo and Lake Tahoe.
> 
> I have seen Wyoming, Idaho and Montana near the National Parks several times, as well as Banff.  I haven't checked during the summer--no interest--but during the spring, there were last minute in Sedona and Flagstaff.



Have you seen Banff *this* summer? The only resort in Western Canada/US region that I have seen is the all-inclusive mandatory resort in Alaska.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Yes, I see Banff most times when I check*



happymum said:


> Have you seen Banff *this* summer? The only resort in Western Canada/US region that I have seen is the all-inclusive mandatory resort in Alaska.



But these are when I check in the early morning hours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 3, 2009)

1:00 Eastern Time is when new stuff is loaded.  

RCI used to also update weeks at the same time, but it has changed for weeks, and now you can't get much at the last minute while logged into weeks for a week-to-week exchange.  Now they do the weeks' updates during varied times of the day and night, so that no one has an advantage over others.  I expect this to happen to points at some time in the future.  

I guess TUG members are just annoying RCI to no end.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2009)

We have gotten many Last Calls (cash and Points)that were interesting, entertaining and fun. We aren't too choosy about where we go- as long as it's someplace we haven't been before- see my signature below. We don't need Gold quality resorts as long as they are clean and not run down.

I'm recently retired, so we have more time to 'go', depending now on meshing with my working, board presiding, hobbying, DW. 

I've suspected that new last calls are loaded late at night, but haven't checked for myself.

For us, the cash last calls and short-lead-time Points vacations are THE reason we keep and enjoy our RCI PITA membership. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 3, 2009)

*I agree; that will probably change in the future for Points.*



rickandcindy23 said:


> .... so that no one has an advantage over others.  I expect this to happen to points at some time in the future.
> 
> I guess TUG members are just annoying RCI to no end.




Yes, I also agree TUGGERS are probably annoying to RCI.  

I'll ride these last minute Weeks exchanges with my Points for as long as I can though.  And, yes, it will personally effect me if and when they change the time they post the last minute rentals.


----------



## happymum (Aug 3, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> 1:00 Eastern Time is when new stuff is loaded.



That's when I check - unsuccessfully.


----------



## Emily (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you ever see DVC availability with points? I have a daughter that can see lots of DVC rentals in her points account but has never seen an exchange.  Does DVC exchange through points?  she is looking for mid Oct so I wouldn't think this would be that difficult.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 4, 2009)

Emily said:


> I have a daughter that *can see lots of DVC rentals* in her points account but* has never seen an exchange*.  .



Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 5, 2009)

Emily said:


> Do you ever see DVC availability with points? I have a daughter that can see lots of DVC rentals in her points account but has never seen an exchange.  Does DVC exchange through points?  she is looking for mid Oct so I wouldn't think this would be that difficult.



I'm not sure if there are any available for OCT, but I did see some in NOV.  Try different options.  For example, I saw one DVC when I searched by region, but saw a different one for a different date when I seached by State.
As always RCI has no consistency.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2009)

Emily said:


> Do you ever see DVC availability with points? I have a daughter that can see lots of DVC rentals in her points account but has never seen an exchange.  Does DVC exchange through points?  she is looking for mid Oct so I wouldn't think this would be that difficult.



That's too late for Disney.  You have to look ahead at least four months to see much.  Have her look at January and February, where lots of inventory exists.  She needs to look at Standard Reservations.

Wait.....where are her points deeded?  Are they Orlando points?  If so, that could be a block on her account that won't allow her to see Disney.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2009)

happymum said:


> That's when I check - unsuccessfully.



What are you looking for?  Last night, there were 88 Florida resorts for 7,500 points or less.  Are you looking at Weeks, or are you looking at Standard Reservations (because the discount is in Weeks).


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 5, 2009)

*I start at 12:30 am and that's when I start seeing things added usually*



happymum said:


> That's when I check - unsuccessfully.



Most of the time by 1:00 am, they've stopped adding and the good stuff has been snapped up.

You have to be ready with your trigger finger when they start adding.  If it's worth having, it's not going to set there but for a moment usually.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Most of the time by 1:00 am, they've stopped adding and the good stuff has been snapped up.
> 
> You have to be ready with your trigger finger when they start adding.  If it's worth having, it's not going to set there but for a moment usually.



We just got back from Grand Pacific Palisades, a 2 bedroom, that we received for 9,000 points, and I tried to get several of those, searching every night for about two weeks, and I would see it, try to get it, and it would be taken already.  This one came up and I grabbed it immediately, without even stopping to think about the date and how that would work for Rick's work schedule.  These never last more than a minute, but they are there, and you just have to keep refreshing and searching every 30 seconds or so to find them.  You need to be online at about 12:30, searching constantly to get the good stuff.

Hawaii is suddenly much harder to find late at night, but it is summer, so that is probably why.


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 5, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Most of the time by 1:00 am, they've stopped adding and the good stuff has been snapped up.
> 
> You have to be ready with your trigger finger when they start adding.  If it's worth having, it's not going to set there but for a moment usually.


Last month, I was looking to get a particular resort as a last minute exchange.  Units were available at full "price" prior to midnight of the 45 day window.

At midnight (EDT) I found units that were listed as available for 7500 pts.  When I went through the motions to reserve the unit, I received a message implying the unit was not available.  Even after clearing cache and repeating the sequence I would get the same results.  Units are LISTED as available, but then not available when I tried to Confirm or Hold. 

I would expect that the listings would be updated as the units were being booked, but then again we are talking about RCI.


----------



## wayzer (Aug 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's too late for Disney.  You have to look ahead at least four months to see much.  Have her look at January and February, where lots of inventory exists.  She needs to look at Standard Reservations.
> 
> Wait.....where are her points deeded?  Are they Orlando points?  If so, that could be a block on her account that won't allow her to see Disney.



RickandCindy, 

I am in the same boat (own my points account in Orlando) although own a timeshare that is not in Orlando that I was going to do a PFD. Can I use those points to book at DVC? 

Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 5, 2009)

*points account with Orlando TS*

I don't think you can use a points account that has one (non-corporate) Orlando resort to get Disney.  I have one EEY Orlando points resort for 75500 and one EOY HH resort for 106,500.  I can't even see and DVC resorts with my points account let alone book them.  From other postings it seems like you would be ok if you have an account with a group that can choose a non orlando resort to deposit in your account (tied more to the company than to a resort) or a completely seperate account for non orlando resorts (multiple RCI accounts).  A VC told me the regional block would not let me use my HH points because points get saved and pushed forward and borrowed from the next year so that it is harder to trace which resort the points came from.  So no Disney for me;  I thought I would try for the sake of my sons, age 8 and 3.  I'm nearly 40 and I've never been to Orlando.  I did go to Disneyland Paris about 14 years ago at the insistance of a friend and even though I like amusement parks, I just don't get the whole   Disney thing.  And I probably never will.  I also hate hot and crowds.

Good luck to all those in pursuit.


----------



## happymum (Aug 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are you looking for?  Last night, there were 88 Florida resorts for 7,500 points or less.  Are you looking at Weeks, or are you looking at Standard Reservations (because the discount is in Weeks).



Thanks for the advice all!  
I am checking Weeks in Points for Western Canada starting at around 1AM Eastern time. I haven't been terribly diligent about the time, but in past years that hasn't been necessary as there have been plenty of units available.


----------



## Cayuga (Aug 28, 2009)

I have both  points and weeks accounts. How do you search for these "last minute" deals in each system? 
I see the "last call" feature in my points account but the cost is expressed in dollars. Is there another section where the deals are expressed in points?

Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2009)

*No Separate Listing Of "Instant Exchange" Points Deals.*




Cayuga said:


> Is there another section where the deals are expressed in points?


To find the _Instant Exchange_ points reservations into RCI Weeks timeshares -- 9*,*000 points max when the reservation is made within 45 days of check-in -- you just log on at RCI Points, select RCI Points Vacations, & click on RCI Weeks reservations.  Anything that shows up as available for check-in within 45 days will show a points value no higher than 9*,*000 for the whole week. 

_Instant Exchange_ is only for _points_ reservations at _weeks_ timeshares -- just 1 more way the RCI company has provided for points members to _Raid The Weeks Inventory,_ a feature of RCI Points that is much revered & much reviled, depending on one's particular perspective. 

Then again, the _Instant Exchange_ weeks still available within 45 days of check-in are generally either mostly dogs & cats or are seriously off-season or both. 

( Some "raid," eh ? )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Cayuga (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks! That was very helpful!! I knew that much but thought I was missing something.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 28, 2009)

tuggers may be a pain in the a$$ for RCI/IIbut what % do we (tuggers) represent in relation to the entire RCI network world wide. ???  can a fly cause the elephant to stop.. most likely not.. 

my guess is we are only 1% or less of RCI and II members, but not sure. I can assure you Tug is growing every day with mentions on Clark Howard, USA Today, MSN and others..  SOON THE WORLD>>>> bahaahhaahhhaahhh


----------



## catcher24 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you are persistent and keep checking on a regular basis you can get some very nice deals. I got a week at Massanutten Resort (Virginia) in early June a couple of years ago for 7500 points. It's a great resort and there is a lot to do in the area, with Shenandoah National Park only 20 minutes away, Charlottesville (Thomas Jefferson's Monticello) about 45 minutes away; Luray Caverns about 45 minutes away. Of course, there is plenty to do at the resort as well with two golf courses, horse back riding, a fishing pond, an indoor/outdoor water park, hiking trails and more. So keep looking and you'll get something eventually. In fact, having these available is what convinced me to get into the points system. BTW, I ended up liking the resort so well that I bought a week at Massanutten's Woodstone - but of course, not from the developers. I bought a resale for $1600 that was going for $18,000 at the presentations - four bedroom, four bath lockout, which I split and get two weeks out of.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 5, 2009)

Is the 9000 points at 45 days automatic or only for some properties?  At the presentation that I attended my impression was that all unexchanged inventory was discounted 45 days out and would RCI lie/mislead at a presentation? (Don't answer that!) I am looking at Club Sevilla #5169 at Kissimmee next week 9/12 and they want 19000 points for a hotel unit! If the discount is only only for some properties is there a way to search for these? It seems very tedious to have to search every region of interest one at a time.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 5, 2009)

Since my previous post I have read Alan Cole's clear explanation in reply to another poster. Thanks Alan. I think I now have a handle on the system but I have a new question. I can see a week available in the weeks system within the 45 day envelope, but when I try to raid it from the points system it says blandly "Sorry, no matching inventory was found, please try again". Is there any way of claiming that week - will calling RCI achieve anything?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2009)

*R. C. I. Instant Exchange.*




DerekS said:


> I can see a week available in the weeks system within the 45 day envelope, but when I try to raid it from the points system it says blandly "Sorry, no matching inventory was found, please try again". Is there any way of claiming that week - will calling RCI achieve anything?


I have not (yet) encountered that, but if I wanted to reserve the week in question via _Instant Exchange_ I would call up RCI & try to snag an _Instant Exchange_ reservation over the phone. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## catcher24 (Sep 6, 2009)

DerekS said:


> Since my previous post I have read Alan Cole's clear explanation in reply to another poster. Thanks Alan. I think I now have a handle on the system but I have a new question. I can see a week available in the weeks system within the 45 day envelope, but when I try to raid it from the points system it says blandly "Sorry, no matching inventory was found, please try again". Is there any way of claiming that week - will calling RCI achieve anything?



When I did it (granted, three years ago now so perhaps things have changed), I simply went into my points account and searched under available weeks, and the reduced points automatically showed up as being the points cost for that week. If you search under available points resorts nothing will come up because points resorts aren't in the program, only weeks resorts can be obtained this way. I went to the RCI website to try a search and see what I get, but of course they are doing system maintenance. Don't know why they always do that on the weekend when people are more likely to be using the site; seems like doing it Tuesday and Wednesday would make more sense.

Wait, I was able to get in and search. I searched the Southeast US regions, using the Williamsburg/Virginia Beach area and the Myrtle Beach area. Got eight results, two in Williamsburg and six in the Myrtle Beach area, including a silver crown and a gold crown resort. All are available for 7500 points, including a two bedroom unit at the gold crown Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach for a September check in date, and a one bedroom unit at the silver crown King's Creek Plantation in Williamsburg for a September check in. So perhaps you are doing something incorrect when you search?


----------



## DerekS (Sep 6, 2009)

catcher24 said:


> Don't know why they always do system maintenance on the weekend when people are more likely to be using the site; seems like doing it Tuesday and Wednesday would make more sense.
> 
> I searched the Southeast US regions, using the Williamsburg/Virginia Beach area and the Myrtle Beach area. Got eight results, two in Williamsburg and six in the Myrtle Beach area, including a silver crown and a gold crown resort. All are available for 7500 points, including a two bedroom unit at the gold crown Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach for a September check in date, and a one bedroom unit at the silver crown King's Creek Plantation in Williamsburg for a September check in. So perhaps you are doing something incorrect when you search?



I agree about weekend maintenance. It is ridiculous.

I replicated your search and got 4 available weeks but they are all at standard points rates, e.g.
"Greensprings Vacation Resort  (#3989) 
Williamsburg, VA, USA 
RCI Points Range: 47,500 
Available Unit Size: 2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range: 3/10/09"

I guess that this is because I live in New Zealand and have to deal trough RCI Australia. Sometimes we are treated as poor relations by RCI (but not when it comes to charging membership dues or exchange fees!)


----------



## catcher24 (Sep 7, 2009)

That might be the explanation, but certainly not a valid one. I would send an email to RCI inquiring about the problem. I've always gotten quick results that way. Or give them a call and ask what's up? Good luck with it, anyway. And I hope to visit your country some day.

I note that the check in date is 3/10/10. That's well over 45 days away. Did you set your search criteria for a date only about 14 days or so ahead and then only search for 5 weeks? I ran the search again: signed into my points account, clicked on the RCI Points Vacations tab, went to RCI Weeks Reservations, set my two search criteria to Southeast US - VA Williamsburg and Virginia Beach, and Southeast US - SC Myrtle Beach Area, set number of weeks to search at 5, Check In Date of 9/17/09, chose minimum unit size as Hotel and checked the box for Include Same and Larger units . I got eight results again, including the following:
--------------------------------------------------------------
The Historic Powhatan Resort  (#1046)
Williamsburg, VA, USA

RCI Points Range: 7,500
Available Unit Size: 1 - 2
Check-in Date Range: 9/18/09 - 10/18/09 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Harbour Lights  (#5303)
Myrtle Beach, SC, USA

RCI Points Range: 7,500
Available Unit Size: 2 - 2
Check-in Date Range: 9/19/09 

*(THIS ONE IS A GOLD CROWN RESORT)*
--------------------------------------------------------------
Sheraton Broadway Plantation  (#4322)
Myrtle Beach, SC, USA

RCI Points Range: 7,500
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1
Check-in Date Range: 10/17/09 - 10/18/09 
*(ALSO A GOLD CROWN RESORT)*
---------------------------------------------------------------
Greensprings Vacation Resort  (#3989)
Williamsburg, VA, USA

RCI Points Range: 7,500
Available Unit Size: 2 - 2
Check-in Date Range: 10/3/09 
*(THIS IS A SILVER CROWN RESORT)*

There were four other results,too. So if that's what you did and found nothing, I would most certainly contact RCI and find out what is going on.

Incidentally, just for fun I searched New Zealand and came up empty.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 9, 2009)

catcher24 said:


> I note that the check in date is 3/10/10. That's well over 45 days away. Did you set your search criteria for a date only about 14 days or so ahead and then only search for 5 weeks? I ran the search again: signed into my points account, clicked on the RCI Points Vacations tab, went to RCI Weeks Reservations, set my two search criteria to Southeast US - VA Williamsburg and Virginia Beach, and Southeast US - SC Myrtle Beach Area, set number of weeks to search at 5, Check In Date of 9/17/09, chose minimum unit size as Hotel and checked the box for Include Same and Larger units . I got eight results again, including the following:
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Greensprings Vacation Resort  (#3989)
> Williamsburg, VA, USA
> ...



The date actually was 3/10/09. We use dd/mm/yy dates so that was 3 October 09. I ran the search again as you described and got 19 results this time including most of the ones you quoted so I  don't doubt that at any given time I am seeing what there is available but for some reason I am not seeing the 7500 points. Mine look like:
--------------------------------------------------------------
Greensprings Vacation Resort  (#3989) 
Williamsburg, VA, USA 

RCI Points Range: 47,500 
Available Unit Size: 2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range: 25/09/09 - 4/10/09
--------------------------------------------------------------
I will have to talk to RCI about it when I find a week available that I actually want. I have some points expiring in November so I would like the opportunity to use them but don't aim to pay airfares to fly to the USA to do so!


----------



## catcher24 (Sep 10, 2009)

DerekS said:


> The date actually was 3/10/09. We use dd/mm/yy dates so that was 3 October 09. I ran the search again as you described and got 19 results this time including most of the ones you quoted so I  don't doubt that at any given time I am seeing what there is available but for some reason I am not seeing the 7500 points. Mine look like:
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Greensprings Vacation Resort  (#3989)
> Williamsburg, VA, USA
> ...



It certainly looks like for some reason you are not receiving the under 45 day points reduction. You may want to straighten it out with RCI before you find somewhere you want to go, so when that does happen you won't be fighting them when there is only a small window of opportunity to get your resort. I also have points expiring the first of November and will probably end up paying the $99 to extend them for a year (42,000 points). As I mentioned, I did check New Zealand and found nothing, but there were some available in Australia. Good luck with this and I hope you get the problem resolved.


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 10, 2009)

DerekS said:


> ....I guess that this is because I live in New Zealand and have to deal trough RCI Australia. Sometimes we are treated as poor relations by RCI (but not when it comes to charging membership dues or exchange fees!)


That may well be the problem.  The 9000 point rule is a feature of RCI NA.  It may not be a rule that is used by the RCI Pacific division.  Each of the divisions of RCI has its own set of rules.  (See the sticky above about how the rules for RCI North America and RCI Europe differ.)


----------



## davhu1 (Sep 10, 2009)

happymum said:


> Have you seen Banff *this* summer? The only resort in Western Canada/US region that I have seen is the all-inclusive mandatory resort in Alaska.



There were some in BC.  We got Whistler for Mid August.

Banff shows up a lot in II but no last minute deal like RCI Points.


----------



## happymum (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a follow up- I did eventually get a 2 bedroom in the Banff area at 7500 points for the end of August.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Oct 27, 2009)

> I have seen Wyoming, Idaho and Montana near the National Parks several times, as well as Banff.



I have been debating left and right; up, down, and all around as to which timeshare I should buy into and this statement right here has sold me on RCI points  !! BUT, can someone tell me about availability for Oregon and Washington as well?

We live in N. Idaho and are looking for travel (most last minute/short timeframe) to 'Drive-To' areas and so this would work out perfect for us, so I certainly hope it is a true statement  .

We are also going to buy into WorldMark hopefully very soon because they too, offer plenty of vacation options within driving distance.  I do have a question for all of you RCI points owners; how often do you see availability for WorldMark Resorts? If RCI has reasonable availability to the areas that we wish to travel then we may not need to buy WorldMark at all (although, the II trading power I hear is awesome and that would be nice for those 'Fly-To' vacations).

For the cost of RCI resales; it seems like a financially beneficial decision to start with RCI and see how we enjoy the results.  We are a family of 6 and so costs are a factor for us when travelling. We just bought a YukonXL solely for the purpose of road trips   Our kids love road trips and they save us money on flight costs.

Thank you ahead of time for any answers/advice you all can offer; it's greatly appreciated!

Sincerely,
Piscesqueen


----------



## catcher24 (Oct 28, 2009)

Piscesqueen - I had never heard of Worldmark, but did look into them after seeing your post. It sounds like a decent idea. I looked at their website and the FAQs, but nowhere did it indicate how much the points were if purchased directly from them. I'm sure you've looked at the Worldmark resales here on TUG. They sound like great resorts, but with the closest one to me (western New York) being about 500 miles away, it wouldn't pay me to buy into that system since I also prefer to be within driving distance. It also looks to me that buying into an RCI points resort might be cheaper for the number of points you get in comparison to what it costs to use them. 

As far as availability of Worldmark resorts to RCI members, I found eight available in Washington and six in Oregon. Didn't search anywhere else, but if you went to RCI and searched their resorts, you could find out.

With four children (I presume, with six total ), I don't imagine you can leave on the spur of the moment. However, I did a quick search and located two Worldmark resorts that I could get into for the special under-45 day points rate available to RCI points members: Worldmark Running Y, a gold crown RCI; and Worldmark Eagle Crest, another gold crown. I could have gotten a one bedroom condo for 7500 points per week. Looking at my RCI owners manual, the regular point cost for a two bedroom gold crown during red season is around 58,000 points. Depending on how many RCI points you bought into, that might use all of them, more than all or fewer. 

I have one RCI points resort that provides 33,500 points per year. I also have a weeks resort that I convert to points, and that provides 60,500 points per year, so it would take about 65% of my annual points to stay at a Worldmark two bedroom for a week during peak season. That's to give you an idea of what the points cost would be using RCI points. Looking over the Worldmark chart that is provided elsewhere here on TUG, that looks to be about the same or a little less percentage wise for a week's cost compared to if I bought into and owned Worldmark points directly. Again looking at the info provided by a TUGger about Worldmark, there appears to be special deals available to Worldmark owners too.

Based on the ads placed here on TUG, it appears that the cost of buying into RCI points would be considerably less than buying into Worldmark. The cheapest Worldmark listing I could find was 5000 points for $2500. In comparison, I found four RCI points properties for sale for $1.00, including one that comes with 45300 annual points. With all costs involved (closing, property transfer, RCI joining fee) the total cost of this place would be around $1000 - and the annual maintenance fee is low. I may look into that one myself, actually.... 

Hope all that is helpful.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Oct 28, 2009)

catcher24 said:


> Piscesqueen - I had never heard of Worldmark, but did look into them after seeing your post. It sounds like a decent idea. I looked at their website and the FAQs, but nowhere did it indicate how much the points were if purchased directly from them. I'm sure you've looked at the Worldmark resales here on TUG. They sound like great resorts, but with the closest one to me (western New York) being about 500 miles away, it wouldn't pay me to buy into that system since I also prefer to be within driving distance. It also looks to me that buying into an RCI points resort might be cheaper for the number of points you get in comparison to what it costs to use them.
> 
> As far as availability of Worldmark resorts to RCI members, I found eight available in Washington and six in Oregon. Didn't search anywhere else, but if you went to RCI and searched their resorts, you could find out.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for all of your valuable information. I am so far impressed with the RCI Points and spoke with my DH about it as well; we think it's a good/affordable start to our timeshare experience.

We still may buy into the WorldMark system but if we enjoy the results from RCI, than we may just buy more RCI Points instead. We just may become RCI Points owners very, very soon. We are now looking into buying some points from Ebay to try out. WorldMark is kind of spendy to buy into for a family like ours since their is 6 of us and we enjoy multiple vacations a year; WorldMark points can get expensive that way.

We are lucky because our children go to a school that is flexible and will allow us to pull our kids out for vacations throughout the year as long as they stay current with their schoolwork; because of this, we are able to take vacations during off-peak seasons as well. Plus, I swear my kids get more 4 day weekends than any other school district I've ever seen, LOL. I don't complain, more family time; they only have to miss a couple days of school instead of a week !

Those two resorts that you mentioned (Eagle Crest & Running Y) would most likely be our favorites because my DH loves central Oregon so much that he even tried to convince me to move all of us over there. We love that area; along with the Oregon Coast, Pugest Sound area of Washington, and Montana areas.  The Northwest truly is a beautiful place and we are so blessed to live here. When my son was 7 he told me that he loves living in a place that looks like a pretty painting all the time; he took my breath away!

Once again, thank you so much for taking the time to find these results for me and for educating me on your experience with RCI.

Piscesqueen


----------



## Jennie (Oct 29, 2009)

happymum said:


> Although I have had some great last minute deals in past years, I have found the pickings to be very slim lately.



That has been my experience in 2009 as well, especially for drive-to locations in the northeast. 

Many resorts are encouraging owners of "blue" mud weeks to convert to points. Some of the resorts are even doing the conversion for just the $229. (or thereabouts) fee RCI charges. This way the owners are less likely to "run away" from their maintenance fees obligation. They will now be able to get the type of exchanges through RCI Points that their original week never pulled. 

As more owners enter the RCI Points program, there will be more people competing for dwindling inventory. You'll always be able to obtain those mud weeks through RCI Points, but do you really want them?

Why is the inventory declining?

RCI is renting many of the weeks to the general public so they never make their way into the "available for exchange" inventory.

Many owners are confirming the "underlying week" for their own use each year instead of accepting the points, especially if it is a desirable week. Or they are making reservations during their "home resort advantage" reservation period. So unless your points are based at a resort you own and like, you may seldom see good weeks available to non-owners. 

Unless and until RCI stops renting a large number of timeshare weeks to the general public, why don't you just rent what you want as you need it and not take on the ownership obligations of a timeshare week unless it is one you would like to use yourself most every year, or at least has good rental potential so you can rent it out and use the proceeds to rent exactly what you want directly from another owner.


----------



## catcher24 (Oct 29, 2009)

> Posted by Jennie:
> That has been my experience in 2009 as well, especially for drive-to locations in the northeast.



I honestly haven't had that problem - at least not yet. I can't take a lot of vacations (well, I could but my wife is still working ). However, I do searches regularly and have found a lot of good deals (the under 9000 points, under 45 days kind). These are mostly white weeks, some blue and some red. All within a day's drive of my location (western New York), and there really are only about four RCI resorts of ANY kind closer than that to where I reside. I agree, though, that if RCI continues to use banked weeks for rental purposes to non-RCI members that the pickings will likely become slim. The TS ad I mentioned that I found on TUG was a steal, though. The purchase, closing and RCI points registration all for under $1000, then an annual maintenance fee of $424 for 45,500 points. My wife wanted us to buy it, but with two already I'll hold off for now. The annual cost of less than 1 cent per point, though, is cheaper than you'll find even for just buying the points. The downside would be if there was a special charge looming in the near future for upgrading/maintenance of the resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2009)

I am finding a resort that is in Weeks inventory that is not discounting within the 45 day mark.  I never did see an answer posted early in this thread if all weeks drop in points or if some locations were exempt.  Does anyone know for sure.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 21, 2009)

*I Do Not Know For Sure -- Can't Hurt To Call Up RCI & Ask.*




Sandy Lovell said:


> I am finding a resort that is in Weeks inventory that is not discounting within the 45 day mark.  I never did see an answer posted early in this thread if all weeks drop in points or if some locations were exempt.  Does anyone know for sure.


The way it's spozed to go is, anything left in RCI Weeks 45 days or sooner before check-in can be obtained for no more than 9*,*000 points via RCI Points.  _Instant Exchange,_ it's called.  If there are exceptions, I am not aware where the criteria for those are published. 

If I spy something in weeks within 45 days that I'd like to snag via points, except that it doesn't show up on the RCI web site, I would call up RCI & ask to get it on _Instant Exchange_ over the phone.  

Worst they can say is _No._ 

( Well, they _could_ say _Hell No & [ -- bleep -- ] You For Asking,_ but that would be terribly unprofessional, no? )

BTW -- Last night via _Instant Exchange_, we snagged a 3BR-3BA unit at Grand Beach (Orlando FL), checking in 1-3-2010, for 7*,*500 points + exchange fee.  Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2009)

I am seeing a Hyatt that is within 45 days but it is showing at full points not discounted points.  Not sure why?  Could it be that is a Hyatt?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 21, 2009)

*No Points Discount For Points Timeshares.*




Sandy Lovell said:


> I am seeing a Hyatt that is within 45 days but it is showing at full points not discounted points.  Not sure why?  Could it be that is a Hyatt?


Do Hyatts trade via RCI Points ? 

If so, they won't show up on the list of what's available within 45 days via _Instant Exchange._ 

For timeshares that exchange within the points system -- i.e., straight-points exchange reservations -- there's no discount.  Reserve today for check-in tomorrow & it still takes the full points-value of the week you're reserving. 

Why ? 

There's no reason for it.  It's just RCI policy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County) Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Do Hyatts trade via RCI Points ?
> 
> If so, they won't show up on the list of what's available within 45 days via _Instant Exchange._
> 
> ...



Hyatt hotels started showing up in RCI weeks earlier this year.  It is not a Hyatt Timeshare but rather a Hyatt Hotel.  And it is in RCI weeks NOT RCI Points.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 21, 2009)

*Additional Guesswork.*




Sandy Lovell said:


> It is not a Hyatt Timeshare but rather a Hyatt Hotel.


I would expect that the _Instant Exchange_ deals are just for timeshares.  

If in doubt, call up RCI & see what they say. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2009)

It is listed as an exchange not just an extra vacation.

I know call RCI.  I will they just already annoyed me once today and that is enough.


----------

